# AZOO substrate



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Do you have a link for details?


----------



## csfish (Sep 29, 2003)

I don't actually... My Google searches on "AZOO" and "AZOO plant substrate" haven't come up with much.


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Dang.... I give up, I tried to find it as well, no luck. I have never heard or seen it so if you can find a source I would love to see more on it.  

Go back to the LFS and write down any info from the bag and we can take it from there.


----------



## csfish (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok, here's what I got.... I'll paraphase to save you from "Taiwanese English"...
- comes in a 5.4kg (12lb) bag for a 40l (10gal) tank
- looks like reddsh, clay-colored 2-3mm (small gravel) size fish food pellets
- not meant to be rinsed (hmmm. like Flourite?)
- not meant to be mixed with gravel or other substrates
- supposed to contain enough nutrients so no supplementation needed (can't remember if that meant undergravel or water column or both....)
- may have buffering effect on water, ie. increase pH, which can be compensated by increasing CO2
- should last for 15 months before being replaced

Saw a nicely planted display tank at a brick-and-mortar Big Al's that looked like it had this "Plant Growth Bed" (as it states on the label). Interesting, but not sure if I'd be into tearing down a tank to replant after 15 months.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

It isn't this, is it? I think Red Sea and Azoo might be in cahoots.

http://shop.store.yahoo.com/wetpetsusa/redseaflorba.html


----------



## csfish (Sep 29, 2003)

Hmmmm, looks and sounds suspicously similar.... you might be right, 2la. At the LFS here, the AZOO substrate is going for $27.99 Cdn and the WetPets on-line store lists the Red Sea "version" for $36 US. Interesting how much money can be made when you re-package and re-label the same(?) product. :wink:
The LFS's around here sell SeaChem Flourite for $39.99 Cdn or more, so I thought I'd ask about the AZOO product.


----------



## j66213b (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/4014/AZOO-Plant-Substrate 19$ or cheaper at 4 bags


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

Red Sea rebrands many of Azoo's products, so what you're looking at there is indeed the same as Red Sea's Flora Base.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

leviathan0 said:


> Red Sea rebrands many of Azoo's products, so what you're looking at there is indeed the same as Red Sea's Flora Base.


 Thats not true at all


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

And I just realized this thread is 6 years old.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

In that amount of time Azoo has changed ownership and reformulated there substrate, as well as added a new addition of the Black version. The newer version is not to be compared to substrate from 7 years ago.

Much has changed as we grew older and more wise


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

But wouldn't the one they're making for Red Sea now also be the new one? Or are they just ordering the old formula?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are 2 completely different companies all together, and completely different substrates. Most likely old stock on the shelf.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

They are two different companies, but Red Sea does rebrand Azoo products, so the substrate (at least in some point in time) is the same.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Substrates are not the same, nor will they ever be. 

New ownership and facilities all around for the last several years for Azoo. There is no rebranding being done with any of there product  My contacts over at Azoo have restructured the whole freshwater and saltwater departments and Im sure if this was the case I would know.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

So that Red Sea has the exact same decor, filters, aquariums, lights, etc in their product line as Azoo is just a pure coincidence?

Though it's very possible I'm completely misusing the word "rebrand" here.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

No coincidence, not even remotely close


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Te formulas of the substrates are different, I'm sure.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't rule out that the new Azoo substrate and Flora Base are different, but since Azoo does make some of Red Sea's products, I was saying that at some point, both companies sold the exact same substrate. When you look at the product, as well as the description, it's the same:

http://www.redseafish.com/Prod237.asp
http://www.aquaticeco.com/subcategories/4014/AZOO-Plant-Substrate

Both made from volcanic ash-based soil, both remove cloudiness from the water, keep the pH between 6.5 and 7.0, comes in a 12lb bag, etc. It's possible while Azoo moved onto a new product, Red Sea is still ordering the older substrate from them (or just had a huge stock of it), so that they're different now, but in the past, they were the same.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 3, 2009)

Orlando,

Since the info about the substrate was 6 years old. How long does the substrate last now?


----------

